# Black patches & distended belly on my red zebra



## Jaybones (Jul 16, 2013)

In the past few days my red zebra has developed black patches on its tail fins as well as a swollen belly. He has been a little less active than usual but generally still energetic.

My tank is new and the ammonia levels have gone down to almost 0 but nitrite levels are spiking at the moment. I've been doing daily water changes to try to keep levels down. 
Otherwise, PH & temp are where they should be, and I haven't been overfeeding. The other fish in the tank (convict, giraffe hap, rusty) aren't exhibiting any of the same symptoms.

Not the best quality, but here are some pics:




























I'm concerned that it might be myxobacteriosis judging from what I've read, but I'm not sure. Any input? I would greatly appreciate any help in figuring out what is wrong!


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ammonia almost 0 and nitrites spiking are likely the problem. That's not a good environment for your fish. You want zero of both ideally.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It is very hard on fish to go through cycling of tank if you don't stay on top of things. Any ammonia in water can do permanent damage.

What are exact water parameters? Are you doing water changes and monitoring daily?


----------



## Jaybones (Jul 16, 2013)

My ammonia and my nitrite are .25 ppm and my nitrate is 0


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Do you have access to an established tank either a friend or pet store? Maybe you can snag some filter media to help your cycle along. How often are you changing the water?


----------

